# Warning Message on Infotainment



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I have no idea, but it seems completely random to me as well.


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

I agree, mine doesn't pop up that frequently but when it does it seems to do it a few times a day.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Have seen none of these....


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

I just got through looking at the 2017 manual, and starting on page 150, it states you are able to personalize the alerts for quite a few things (including but not limited to the rear seat reminder).

http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da...Chevrolet-Cruze-Compact-Car-Owners-Manual.pdf


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I get both of those messages randomly too. I may as well turn both of them off since I don't have any small children.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I guess sometimes I put things in the back seat. I wonder if that's when that one comes on, but again it doesn't do it every time.

How the heck do people forget their kid in the back seat though...?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What Gen Cruze are we talking about? I've never seen it on my Gen1.




jblackburn said:


> How the heck do people forget their kid in the back seat though...?


Habit. I've read of one case where the woman took her kid to exercise class instead of dropping him off because the day care was closed that day. Once she pulled into the gym parking lot, it was all auto-pilot.

I'm so forgetful I have to develop habits how to do things and where I place things to protect me.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> What Gen Cruze are we talking about? I've never seen it on my Gen1.


Gen2 ChevyGuy.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Gen2 ChevyGuy.


Moved to Gen 2 section now as well.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I guess sometimes I put things in the back seat. I wonder if that's when that one comes on, but again it doesn't do it every time.


My back seat is in the down position and the whole back of my hatch is full of parts up to the window line, and I still get the message randomly.


----------

